
Huge Virus Breakthrough Could Mean a Cure For the Common Cold - jaybol
http://gizmodo.com/5679451/huge-virus-breakthrough-could-mean-a-cure-for-the-common-cold
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story, different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1860241>

